# Why do people play online anyway? What do you think?



## jimmyjim1299 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Here's an interesting question for discussion...

Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?


----------



## Koitk (Feb 23, 2016)

Unfortunately I cannot access the article you posted here due to some syntax errors. Some of us play casino for pleasure, others to gain money, the reasons can be different as we are different.


----------



## steveharris (Feb 24, 2016)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?


For beginners, it is a bit of frustration and challenge.
An aim to hit the jackpot and a bit of temptation, challenging yourself that you have this luck if you'll just continue playing.
And yeah, adrenaline and hoping what's going to happen next


----------



## Drea777 (Mar 10, 2016)

some of us play just for fun, others to earn money
Unfortunately there are other players that can't stop from playing once they begin to do this


----------



## James Gil (Apr 7, 2016)

Personally I think people play online because of they don't want to go out outside of their house. You can play anytime on the day but just hitting a computer or if they are outside they can always plat thru mobile. Plus the offer those online casino give is very attractive.


----------



## ARZ (Apr 8, 2016)

It´s safer to play from home, you can choose from all slots 24/7.


----------



## James Gil (Apr 15, 2016)

ARZ said:


> It´s safer to play from home, you can choose from all slots 24/7.


Agree what you just said that it is safer and you can play 24/7. Aside from that most of the time online casino update their list of games that we gamblers can choose from. Plus who would not be attractive with the offer's they giving to us just to compliment of playing virtually.


----------



## ARZ (Apr 15, 2016)

True, James. Even the no-deposit bonuses are very attractive to people..


----------



## Drea777 (Apr 26, 2016)

also a reason can be that you keep your anonimity


----------



## LeBlanc (Apr 26, 2016)

there is no need to go somewhere, to see anyone. Internet is a haven for sociopaths


----------



## yousuucckkss (Apr 28, 2016)

safer as ever, agree with comment above me. no need to meet people, but have a exact same income


----------



## Michael Pearson (May 30, 2016)

Playing online can be really easy for beginners, you will easily understand the rules, start with free registration and bonus points you get.


----------



## Vinny Borg (Jul 14, 2016)

In my opinion all above are valid reasons. Online has the advantage of anonymity and comfort, since you play from your own home. I for one like the experience of going to a physical casino however the benefits of playing on online casino are better since you get various deposit bonuses. I always end up playing with double the money I deposit. The important thing is that one keeps to his budget so that an enjoyable experience does not turn into an addiction. 

I'm also convinced that the Return to Player on online slots are much better than those found on physical casinos (I think mostly because their costs are lower). Apart from this the multi-million progressive slots available on online casinos are not easily found in physical casinos. The thrill of a potential big win is what keeps me playing (I came close on a couple of occassions) and since I studied the online casino industry and work within it, I know that these are completely random jackpots and you or me can be on the winning side of a multi-million jackpot ;-)

While there are some shady online casinos, the most popular ones are very serious. If you want to try playing online for the first time I suggest you choose a casino which is licensed in one of the serious jurisdictions like Malta or UK, The authorities there take player protection very seriously and make sure that casinos are fair.

On my site (link below) I have a very detailed beginner's guide to online casinos for anyone interested in knowing more.

Good Luck


----------



## Vilma Young (Sep 16, 2016)

Play online casino think positive  just feel cool playing and games make my life brighter. Play games only for fun and to try your luck, The thing is that in gambling there is ability to win large money along with ability to loose meaningless sum of money, so they play. Playing casino is an easy way to double or more your money. The other reason might be they want to have fun even their not winning.


----------



## sweetbet (Nov 13, 2016)

There are sooo many reasons. Here are a few of them.

No travel costs
No parking costs
No dress codes
No chance of being followed out of the casino and robbed
Eat, drink and smoke while you play
Free play allowed
Free bonus offers possible
Greater variety of games


----------



## DucTrung (Nov 14, 2016)

some of us play just for fun, others to earn money


----------



## sweetbet (Nov 14, 2016)

True. It is really quite sad to see someone sinking deeper into debt while trying to hit the next big jackpot.


----------



## MichaelNorgaard (Nov 23, 2016)

Gambling is one of my fav. past time.


----------



## Allysa Aben (Nov 24, 2016)

In my own view, playing in an online casino has two ultimate advantages. One of course is convenience. This allows you to play anytime and anywhere you want. Second would be the fact that you have all the time in the world in choosing which one to play. Not only that, you can also play games at your own pace. Internet is a real game changer.


----------



## Andy888 (Dec 7, 2016)

To my mind playing online is for those like me, who likes to stay home in a comfortable chair and at the same time win money, feel adrenalin. Hazard is a powerful thing! Playing online is great, because you have no need to go outside when it’s cold, follow dress-codes and show your emotions to the public. However, sometimes it’s dangerous for your wallet to play everywhere and without any idea what slot you are using. I advise every newbie to read and research first, there are lots of different online guides which can help for free, without any registration. I started from here *EDIT: No advertisement allowed* and sometimes try free demo before making bets.


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Dec 10, 2016)

one word: laziness


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 11, 2016)

So much easier to bet online... so much better odds..


----------



## JuliaBK (Dec 17, 2016)

It is easier to play online, no one bothers you, it is also good for newbie. Also there are different bonuses etc


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 17, 2016)

betting online has soooo many advantages... paperless transactions, no crowds, no working schedule (u can bet anytime), much better odds... bonuses.. I can continue infinite times


----------



## Simon Goodwin (Jan 10, 2017)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> 
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?



I think it's connivence more than anything!


----------



## Anna.Larsen (Jan 13, 2017)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> 
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?



Yeah adrenaline, excitement , sound of slots machine(specially in land based casino), desire to win money in less time, etc are the things that attracts people towards casinos. Now the internet has took this craze to a new level as online casinos have emerged and due to their advantages over the land based casino made them more popular. Online casinos are accessible any time from any where as per you convenience. I think this is the reason behind the popularity of the online casino.


----------



## JohnSup (Jan 15, 2017)

the important thing is that if you want to be serious about casino, whether it is online or landbase, take it serious, and do not forget to stop at the right time!


----------



## JohnSup (Jan 22, 2017)

+better odds!


----------



## ularkusut (Jan 27, 2017)

i really like playing onlince, but sometimes i miss playing at real casino, where we can touch the chips and act like a boss.


----------



## JohnSup (Jan 29, 2017)

so go once real, who keeps you?)


----------



## ularkusut (Jan 31, 2017)

JohnSup said:


> so go once real, who keeps you?)



i just went to casino last night. what a night. i went to solaire casino in manila city, philippines. i really enjoy playing baccarat with real people beside me and a real dealer. i go for banker 6 times in a row and that was a blast !


----------



## Iku (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not able to go outside for some time tue to sickness. So for me this is just entertaining. Something to look forward to. I hava a friend, who's playing, too, and sometimes we watch the games together or talk over the games we played and the bets we set. It's just ab bit of fun, you know?


----------



## Sportsbook LV (May 3, 2017)

People mostly prefer playing online casino rather than land based casino as it is convenient to play and you can play it from anywhere. Also, online casino offers you great advantages like signup offers, welcome bonuses, promotions etc.


----------



## ARZ (May 3, 2017)

Exactly. One more thing, that keeps online gambling more popular, is mobile. You can play when waiting for a bus, in the bus, just everywhere


----------



## blbecek (Jun 19, 2017)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> 
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?


 link doesnt work


----------



## alexbolt84 (Jul 18, 2017)

As for me, online/offline playing is always beginning as just to have fun. Some of them tried couple of times and stop but some getting addicted. Sad to see people losing everything because of gambling but it's a choice. I'm playing casino online cuz it's convenient and i can choose between various web sites. Now, as Google play abolishes the ban for gambling apps i can easily download some games on my phone


----------



## andrewapple (Jul 28, 2017)

Everything is online-zed: gambling, selling, buying, talking, working, ordering food and drinks...


----------



## Jayo20 (Oct 25, 2017)

I bet because I feel more emotions while watching the match. I never treated it for profit. On the lvbet website I have been playing for 4 years, sometimes I won, sometimes I lost. Looking holistic, I'm probably going to zero. Always a success!


----------



## Louis Blackman (Oct 27, 2017)

From personal experience, I feel it's the comfort of your sofa that makes the online world an attractive one. That being said, it can make it a lonely one too; with shopping, gambling, socialising, ordering food (as stated above) being done from your phone or comp, the face-to-face communication dwindles and can definitely impact your psyche - be wary of that. 

I play online at home for convenience - I can't always get down to a bookies or casino, especially during the week (job's a time consumer), so a quick hour when I am home in front of the box makes like much easier than travelling to and from land-based facilities.

However, when the weekend comes, that's a different matter entirely


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 29, 2017)

Totally agree with the poster above. Laying in your sofa and betting thousands is comfortable. If I have to go to casino to do it is not the same. It is literally so easy to start betting. The future is in the online gambling.


----------



## Betaminic (Nov 25, 2017)

Nowadays it is the fastest and most comfortable option. You can bet directly from your home without having to go to a betting shop.


----------



## DoraDora (Mar 2, 2018)

People gamble online because of different reasons. Someone has no opportunity to play at real casino, but still wants to try. Someone wants to control himself while playing. At home you see how much time you spent on spent on gambling. Also you notice how much money do you spend.


----------



## AdisaTersoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Peoples play online casino for entertainment or money.


----------



## DenserMan (Jul 7, 2018)

In my play online is better than going to special institutions for this. I usually bet. For me it was great news when I learned that it can be done from my own room. For this I found a suitable site Best Bookmakers Reviews and went to bet. It seems to me best to bet, one day, two before the match. So you can collect more information


----------



## magagain (Sep 3, 2018)

Cause it's faster and more convenient and actually cheaper.


----------



## Spitznagel_362 (Oct 18, 2018)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> 
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?


For me, im just lazy and want to play while on my bed or couch, haha


----------



## Spitznagel_362 (Oct 22, 2018)

Pablo Acosta said:


> one word: laziness


Exactly haha


----------



## Sole09 (Oct 26, 2018)

It's really convenient but you can also cover your online bet in a betting shop


----------



## Betlamp (Nov 16, 2018)

It is the most convenient way to bet. You do not have to physically move to any betting shop and you can also do it from the computer or from mobile devices.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 8, 2019)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's an interesting question for discussion...
> 
> Why do you think people play online casino or just casino at all? If you are at all in the mood for reading, here's an article I found on the issue. But I personally think its more because people would like to find out what's going to happen next and they like the adrenaline. What do you think?


People bet online because of the convenience, betting now is one click away. Plus the gas and effort for seats that you can save when you're at home sitting while betting.


----------



## mariand (Jan 21, 2019)

Spitznagel_362 said:


> For me, im just lazy and want to play while on my bed or couch, haha


I think all people bet online for the same reason. I found for myself casino games with no deposit required and I am so happy!


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 28, 2019)

mariand said:


> I think all people bet online for the same reason. I found for myself casino games with no deposit required and I am so happy!


What is that no deposit reqiured? like cash in cash out like that?


----------



## CandiceJCheney (Jan 28, 2019)

It is obvious that people are looking for bright emotions  So playing online is giving them threat of loosing but also delight of winning, and that's all without leaving their house.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Mar 1, 2019)

I play casino and online betting because of the conveniency, i just go to a physical store or casino if i have the time and not being lazy.


----------



## biggico (Mar 12, 2019)

I think that some ppl think that this is just a good way to get a nice evening. They do not expect to win anything. They know that they will lose their money. But it is okay, they just want to relax and spend some cash


----------



## mamibola (Apr 9, 2019)

Because it faster, you can play from home


----------



## okkkroniienko (Aug 14, 2019)

Yep! i think the main thing is freedom. You can get some great money online and be free!  I am thinking about relocating right now. I live in Chicago and moving to LA. That’s really big step and don’t know what to do with my staff! Find that place https://californiamoversusa.com/moving-services/appliance-movers/ and it is look pretty well. Have anybody know about them?


----------



## Giresse (Aug 14, 2019)

James Gil said:


> Personally I think people play online because of they don't want to go out outside of their house. You can play anytime on the day but just hitting a computer or if they are outside they can always plat thru mobile. Plus the offer those online casino give is very attractive.


I agree on this point, for personal or professional reasons people prefer to play online as it is safer, can you imagine a professional medical doctor or lawyer walking the streets to get into a poker house? hell NO! unless you want to lose your licence lol!


----------



## AHAY (Aug 15, 2019)

Andy888 said:


> To my mind playing online is for those like me, who likes to stay home in a comfortable chair and at the same time win money, feel adrenalin. Hazard is a powerful thing! Playing online is great, because you have no need to go outside when it’s cold, follow dress-codes and show your emotions to the public. However, sometimes it’s dangerous for your wallet to play everywhere and without any idea what slot you are using. I advise every newbie to read and research first, there are lots of different online guides which can help for free, without any registration. I started from here *EDIT: No advertisement allowed* and sometimes try free demo before making bets.


I think the response in the book AGAINST SENSE. am I the only person who has read this book. I read it about three times. I found that the whole insight interesting. am convinced with this strategy. I already see myself living from sports betting! it shows you how to defeat variance and keep your balance sheet positive in the long term with simple mathematical explanation and demonstration.





						Against Sense: Choose The Different Way to Make Money : Use Sports Betting as an Investment, Cash Flow With Only 3 000 $ eBook : HAMMAMI, AH.: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

Against Sense: Choose The Different Way to Make Money : Use Sports Betting as an Investment, Cash Flow With Only 3 000 $ eBook : HAMMAMI, AH.: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## AHAY (Aug 15, 2019)

If anyone read this book and got the insight. please let me know how did you find it . I'm going deep with this


----------



## AHAY (Aug 15, 2019)

If I can make living from sports betting. I will live in Thailand and living there is a low cost 
This is the advantage of playing online. You can also run from tax 

But before all of that, I will have to be a winning bettor


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 15, 2019)

AHAY said:


> If I can make living from sports betting. I will live in Thailand and living there is a low cost
> This is the advantage of playing online. You can also run from tax
> 
> But before all of that, I will have to be a winning bettor


Have you been in Thailand because I have been... It's nice but if you live in European or Western type of country all of the things you think are normal will be different in Thailand.


----------



## davida333 (Sep 3, 2019)

Privacy and quick money are what I feel are the key factors why more and more people are playing online, and also to the mushrooming and blossoming of more & more online casino platforms today.
Traditionally, the word “Casino” has symbolized all things glamorous, adventurous, exciting and the cherry on the top ‘Sinful’… terms that define pure pleasure for most of us.
Online casinos try to offer all of these at the privacy of your mobile or your personal device, cutting out all the costs, efforts, travel and time and of course, risk that a real ‘casino experience’ demands!
So Casinos have become more of ‘personal entertainment platforms’ with the lure of big money, add to that interactivity and the ability to join Live casino games online at any point of time. Ease of internet connectivity and the advent of 4G/5G have also played a major role.
Most online casinos offer two sets of gaming options:
Casino games: Slot & Table Games – You get the real casino slot machine or table game experience along with the adrenaline rush that comes with it all to yourself. The range of games available online is mind-boggling, you can choose from classics like Cleopatra to Gold Rush to Starburst as well as ever-popular table games like Roulette, Poker, Baccarat and Blackjack.
Live Casino or Live Dealer games – Where you join a game that is actually happening, with a real person doing the dealing. Games like Roulette, Baccarat, Sic Bo and Blackjack are quite popular in Live Online Casinos. These are more exciting and obviously more expensive, considering a larger involvement of humans, technology and infrastructure.
 A few platforms that I have personally experienced and made some money on are bet365, fairplay999 and betway.


----------



## SuperStat (Sep 9, 2019)

Definately for the quick thrill, no waiting 90mins to cash in!


----------



## Giresse (Oct 19, 2019)

davida333 said:


> Privacy and quick money are what I feel are the key factors why more and more people are playing online, and also to the mushrooming and blossoming of more & more online casino platforms today.
> Traditionally, the word “Casino” has symbolized all things glamorous, adventurous, exciting and the cherry on the top ‘Sinful’… terms that define pure pleasure for most of us.
> Online casinos try to offer all of these at the privacy of your mobile or your personal device, cutting out all the costs, efforts, travel and time and of course, risk that a real ‘casino experience’ demands!
> So Casinos have become more of ‘personal entertainment platforms’ with the lure of big money, add to that interactivity and the ability to join Live casino games online at any point of time. Ease of internet connectivity and the advent of 4G/5G have also played a major role.
> ...


i agre, privacy is important fo us professionel gamblers! also the quick money. that's why i chose vip-Ibc, i don't need to disclose the identity and all works very fine being here in France.


----------



## archanaluthra (Oct 31, 2019)

i think so people play online because of earning money or for enjoyment


----------



## devidlewis930 (Nov 28, 2019)

I think playing online is convenient and you can play different types of games simultaneously on different sites. This saves your time to travel from one casino to another.


----------



## ken (Dec 4, 2019)

privacy for me is the main reason why people tend to prefer online betting.


----------



## Saranya682 (Dec 13, 2019)

Some of us play just for fun but personally I think people play slot online goldenslot because of they don't want to go out outside of their house and they  can play anytime . Plus the offer those online casino give is very attractive.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't understand why people get tricked into casinos. After all, there are 150 million other gambling options where you can check and verify the integrity of the system itself. And here you just have to take your word for it.


----------



## pillaishiv (Dec 16, 2019)

Nowadays, People are too lazy. they want to seat at home and earn money. From online casino you get easy payments, quick payouts, free bonus and promotions, and a great experience of gambling.


----------



## ken (Jan 4, 2020)

pillaishiv said:


> Nowadays, People are too lazy. they want to seat at home and earn money. From online casino you get easy payments, quick payouts, free bonus and promotions, and a great experience of gambling.


I stay away from online casino as much as possible but I agree with your point of view, it's quite easy to get bonuses and promotions on casino than on traditional sports bets.


----------



## Niketa11 (Jan 6, 2020)

Playing online casino is a bit challenging task for beginners but it is easy and convenient. It reduces cost and time to play outside.


----------



## Leonel777 (Jan 16, 2020)

I get positive emotions


----------



## surajbag948 (Jan 18, 2020)

one big major reason is quite of website and games option to play online and you can play anywhre....


----------



## doramagnusson (Jan 18, 2020)

In my opinion, you can not only play in the casino, but also bet online on various sports. Most likely you win if you are in the subject.


----------



## KAtusAri (Jan 23, 2020)

Unfortunatelly I cant read the article, but if I should speak for myself then I play online because I enjoy the adrenaline as u said and no one judges my terrible playing skills, I just do it to pass the time or have some fun..


----------



## Giresse (Jan 25, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> I don't understand why people get tricked into casinos. After all, there are 150 million other gambling options where you can check and verify the integrity of the system itself. And here you just have to take your word for it.



sorry to diasagree but casino is very popular because it's pretty easy to make some quick cash compared to other forms of gambling where one needs to wait for instance 90 minutes (football) not forgetting extra time and all the BS it comes with! I've seen people generate tens of thousands of Euros in some minutes with casino betting. The most important thing is to pick a gambling type you are comfortable with! if casino works for you, then go for it! If sports betting works for you like some of us, then go for it as well!


----------



## sportsjunkie (Mar 16, 2021)

There are so many reasons so as to why people bet online. One of the major reasons being you can bet at the comfort of your own house.
I personally love betting online. It gives me the liberty to bet from anywhere.


----------



## ARZ (Mar 17, 2021)

Also you can try all the games for free in some casinos.


----------

